# [Ended] Turnips at 634 - come get some stonks! 📈



## Huskie (May 6, 2020)

Turnips at 634 for the next two hours (12:00 GMT) !!

DM for the Dodo code, and the Nooklets are to the left when you land. Not sure how many people are around this early, but I'll do visits one by one. Let me know if you'll need multiple trips so I can try plan the visits to be less interrupted.

Tips strictly optional~


----------



## MayorGong (May 6, 2020)

Hi! May I visit? ^^


----------



## TheUnspokenDream (May 6, 2020)

Can I come


----------



## solebreaker (May 6, 2020)

would like to come! DM'd you


----------



## Jint (May 6, 2020)

can I come please?


----------



## baby nugget (May 6, 2020)

Can I come? :0000


----------



## tanisha23 (May 6, 2020)

Are you still available?


----------



## Huskie (May 6, 2020)

Yes still available, will DM you!


----------



## mchll (May 6, 2020)

Hi there would love to come by and sell!


----------



## 8421048271 (May 6, 2020)

Huskie said:


> Yes still available, will DM you!


Can I still visit?


----------



## CuddleThePumpkin (May 6, 2020)

Joining the que ^^


----------



## LillyKay (May 6, 2020)

Hi, I would love to come over and sell my turnips please.


----------



## Huskie (May 6, 2020)

There's quite a queue right now, and only 25 minutes left, so unfortunately new comers might not get in in time D:!!

	Post automatically merged: May 6, 2020

Closing thread as can't fit people in anymore! I'm still sending out codes as queue gets shorter!


----------

